# Scottish meets



## casuk (Sep 4, 2018)

Wondering if there will be any meets for the end of season hopefully in Scotland that some might be thinking about


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 4, 2018)

I'd be very interested, depending on the usual constraints, always enjoy trips over the border.

Would happily put my hand up to help with arranging too.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 4, 2018)

Yep, build it and they will come.


----------



## casuk (Sep 4, 2018)

Im not to sure about courses to play whats avalible I looked at organising something a few months back but was too expensive


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 4, 2018)

Pick a course, pick a date, give a price and offer it up to the forum.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 4, 2018)

casuk said:



			Im not to sure about courses to play whats avalible I looked at organising something a few months back but was too expensive
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 4, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Yep, build it and they will come.
		
Click to expand...

This every time.

Pick the right course at the right price and you will get a decent turn out ðŸ‘


----------



## casuk (Sep 4, 2018)

How about dougalston over at bearsden


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 4, 2018)

casuk said:



			How about dougalston over at bearsden
		
Click to expand...

For that reason,  I'm out !


----------



## casuk (Sep 4, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Val (Sep 5, 2018)

casuk said:



			How about dougalston over at bearsden
		
Click to expand...

Not even for free


----------



## casuk (Sep 5, 2018)

I wasnt planning on organising anything, I'm still new to this game and don't know were to play out with the big 5 which are too expensive


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2018)

For me it has to be a decent pref top 100 course to be worth my while driving south


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 5, 2018)

Our course is playing pretty well at the moment.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

I'll get you a deal at Ranfurly Castle.

Obviously won't suit everyone but it's a decent track.


https://www.ranfurlycastlegolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## casuk (Sep 5, 2018)

OK Some goggleing and I have found north Berwick Â£120pp 7th top course 
Western gails Â£140pp 14th 
Prestwick Â£185pp (Â£150 October) 15th
Gullane 3 courses no1 Â£150 21st most the top courses are very expensive and I don't drive so has to be accessible


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 5, 2018)

Kilspindie?

Â£69 @ weekend.


----------



## Andy (Sep 5, 2018)

casuk said:



			OK Some goggleing and I have found north Berwick Â£120pp 7th top course
Western gails Â£140pp 14th
Prestwick Â£185pp (Â£150 October) 15th
Gullane 3 courses no1 Â£150 21st most the top courses are very expensive and I don't drive so has to be accessible
		
Click to expand...

I'll be stuffed paying that sort of cash in September.

I could possibly arrange a day (Sunday) at Largs if people wanted a game there?


----------



## casuk (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm up for anything as long as I can get there, above are options that I'd be OK with if everyone can agree or if anyone else has some ideas as I'm a bit out my league here


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Kilspindie?

Â£69 @ weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Decent but leave your woods at home. Short as short goes. It's also a traditional members club who may not like to accommodate guests at the weekend. 

Like Andy, not a chance am I prepared to pay Â£120+ for golf.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Decent but leave your woods at home. Short as short goes. It's also a traditional members club who may not like to accommodate guests at the weekend.

Like Andy, not a chance am I prepared to pay Â£120+ for golf.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds ideal, can tell everyone back home about reaching the fairway on every hole!

Ideally I'd don't want to pay loads as I'd like to try get a few games in.

Would defer course ideas to local knowledge tbh, just trying to get the ball rolling!


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 5, 2018)

How about this at East Renfrewshire. No. 69 in the Top 100 Scottish Golf Courses. 

Pilmuir Package is Â£50 (play available anytime Monday to Friday) per golfer and includes:
Hot filled roll & hot drink or soup & sandwiches on arrival
Round of golf
2-Course Meal after your round
To qualify for the 'Pilmuir Package' there must be at least 10 golfers in your party and a deposit of Â£10 per person is payable upon booking.

https://www.top100golfcourses.com/golf-course/east-renfrewshire


----------



## casuk (Sep 5, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			How about this at East Renfrewshire. No. 69 in the Top 100 Scottish Golf Courses.

Pilmuir Package is Â£50 (play available anytime Monday to Friday) per golfer and includes:
Hot filled roll & hot drink or soup & sandwiches on arrival
Round of golf
2-Course Meal after your round
To qualify for the 'Pilmuir Package' there must be at least 10 golfers in your party and a deposit of Â£10 per person is payable upon booking.

https://www.top100golfcourses.com/golf-course/east-renfrewshire

Click to expand...

That sounds not to bad top course I see


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

Barassie are often open to deals.


----------



## Andy (Sep 5, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			How about this at East Renfrewshire. No. 69 in the Top 100 Scottish Golf Courses.

Pilmuir Package is Â£50 (play available anytime Monday to Friday) per golfer and includes:
Hot filled roll & hot drink or soup & sandwiches on arrival
Round of golf
2-Course Meal after your round
To qualify for the 'Pilmuir Package' there must be at least 10 golfers in your party and a deposit of Â£10 per person is payable upon booking.

https://www.top100golfcourses.com/golf-course/east-renfrewshire

Click to expand...

Personality would like to play the course but not interested in the food.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

What about something like Southernness in October, greens are superb all year round, tough course, very good course, decent clubhouse and food.

Also means that some of the English lads can consider it?

Green fee in October is Â£65 a head. May be open to a package? 

It's a thankless task organising an outing on here. What needs to be done is decide on a venue and book it. People then either decide to play or they don't.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 5, 2018)

That East Refrewshire looks lovely on the flyovers, never played it mind. Jacko can't you get Dundonald for them, no one would be disappointed with that place.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Andy said:



			Personality would like to play the course but not interested in the food.[/


Robster59 said:



			How about this at East Renfrewshire. No. 69 in the Top 100 Scottish Golf Courses.

Pilmuir Package is Â£50 (play available anytime Monday to Friday) per golfer and includes:
Hot filled roll & hot drink or soup & sandwiches on arrival
Round of golf
2-Course Meal after your round
To qualify for the 'Pilmuir Package' there must be at least 10 golfers in your party and a deposit of Â£10 per person is payable upon booking.

https://www.top100golfcourses.com/golf-course/east-renfrewshire

Click to expand...

Great course Rob, we really enjoyed our visit when Virtuocity held a mini meet there in 2017 I think ??? . He and a fellow member signed on 6 guest forum members for Â£18 pp, including morning coffee, rolls and a 2 course afterwards.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 5, 2018)

Not sure how Dave managed that. Our round rate is more than that.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 5, 2018)

Andy said:



			Personality would like to play the course but not interested in the food.
		
Click to expand...

Saturday & Sunday after 2pm Â£100 for a 4-ball

Here you are.

You must have still got enough to get round at that time if it gets organised in the next few weeks.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Not sure how Dave managed that. Our round rate is more than that.
		
Click to expand...

You were El Capitano that year , lol.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 6, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Not sure how Dave managed that. Our round rate is more than that.
		
Click to expand...

That was a members benefit- the 'guest day' voucher.  You might remember that the committee permitted me to use it on a Sunday.

It was a cracking deal, but a weird day because the wind blew in a direction I'd never played before- some people nearly hit the first green with their drives!


----------



## HughJars (Sep 6, 2018)

More money than sense some of you chiels. +Â£100 for a bounce game? 

Speyside Open, 21st-23rd Sept, Â£90, 3x rounds at Spey Valley, the Boat, and Grantown.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2018)

HughJars said:



			More money than sense some of you chiels. +Â£100 for a bounce game?

Speyside Open, 21st-23rd Sept, Â£90, 3x rounds at Spey Valley, the Boat, and Grantown.
		
Click to expand...

i think you can get on Spey Valley for Â£25 these days... anyone fancy that


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 6, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			That was a members benefit- the 'guest day' voucher.  You might remember that the committee permitted me to use it on a Sunday.

It was a cracking deal, but a weird day because the wind blew in a direction I'd never played before- some people nearly hit the first green with their drives!
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, I remember now.  Yes that was a great deal.  That is an unusual wind direction for the first.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 6, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i think you can get on Spey Valley for Â£25 these days... anyone fancy that

Click to expand...


I would but absolutely not in October. Its a good track but I've never played in in "good" condition. Always been bang average with ropey greens.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I would but absolutely not in October. Its a good track but I've never played in in "good" condition. Always been bang average with ropey greens.
		
Click to expand...

you big jessie, would not be any colder than the day before CS in 2010

TBH the greens always look terrible, but i find they putt far better than they look


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			What about something like Southernness in October, greens are superb all year round, tough course, very good course, decent clubhouse and food.

Also means that some of the English lads can consider it?

Green fee in October is Â£65 a head. May be open to a package?

It's a thankless task organising an outing on here. What needs to be done is decide on a venue and book it. People then either decide to play or they don't.
		
Click to expand...

i played southerness a few months ago in their open Â£20 iirc. 

I'd definitey take a drive up to play it again if the date suits.


----------



## HughJars (Sep 6, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I would but absolutely not in October. Its a good track but I've never played in in "good" condition. Always been bang average with ropey greens.
		
Click to expand...

A mate just played it, and he says the greens are shocking, however it is part of the event so I'll have to play there. Not a fan at all tbh, superb setting, terrible layout.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 6, 2018)

HughJars said:



			A mate just played it, and he says the greens are shocking, however it is part of the event so I'll have to play there. Not a fan at all tbh, superb setting, terrible layout.
		
Click to expand...

I think its a very good layout, just needs a lot of TLC to bring it up a level. Some beautiful golf holes and very good golf holes.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I think its a very good layout, just needs a lot of TLC to bring it up a level. Some beautiful golf holes and very good golf holes.
		
Click to expand...

i think its a great layout, unfortunately probably one of the worst places in Scotland to build a golf course. always short on investment and growing temps, lucky if they get 6 months a year


----------



## HughJars (Sep 6, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I think its a very good layout, just needs a lot of TLC to bring it up a level. Some beautiful golf holes and very good golf holes.
		
Click to expand...

Loads of long walks between holes, loads of holes where you play to where you think the line is but that's heather and lost ball. I'll give it my third attempt for this event, but my patience is wearing thin.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 6, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Loads of long walks between holes, loads of holes where you play to where you think the line is but that's heather and lost ball. I'll give it my third attempt for this event, but my patience is wearing thin.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm concerned its a "buggy" course, or as the Americans say you ride. As for lines, use your GPS device or buy a course planner, I can't think of any lines where you are put into heather/rough unless you are a tad wayward off the tee. Of course you are entitled to your opinion, I just don't agree with you. 

Patrick, you arrange a date at the end(ish) of September I'll come up for another game. Heading to Inverness around about then anyway, will tie in a game there or at boat or similar.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			As far as I'm concerned its a "buggy" course, or as the Americans say you ride. As for lines, use your GPS device or buy a course planner, I can't think of any lines where you are put into heather/rough unless you are a tad wayward off the tee. Of course you are entitled to your opinion, I just don't agree with you.

Patrick, you arrange a date at the end(ish) of September I'll come up for another game. Heading to Inverness around about then anyway, will tie in a game there or at boat or similar.
		
Click to expand...

weekend or mid week?


----------



## BrianM (Sep 6, 2018)

If hackers are allowed, i'd be up for a this if it is on my time off.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2018)

BrianM said:



			If hackers are allowed, i'd be up for a this if it is on my time off.
		
Click to expand...

once jacko confirms i will be posting a meet at Spey Valley


----------



## BrianM (Sep 6, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			once jacko confirms i will be posting a meet at Spey Valley
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Patrick.


----------



## Val (Sep 7, 2018)

Andy said:



			I'll be stuffed paying that sort of cash in September.

I could possibly arrange a day (Sunday) at Largs if people wanted a game there?
		
Click to expand...

If be up for Largs


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Depending on the date, 4 of us from Bellshill would be interested in playing Largs.


----------



## casuk (Sep 7, 2018)

I could play largs too


----------



## ger147 (Sep 7, 2018)

I'd be up for a game at Largs.


----------



## Andy (Sep 8, 2018)

OK, Sunday 23rd September looks free, I'll double check today. If not it'll be into October as I'm away. Would this suit the majority who have intimated so far?


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 8, 2018)

I think we're away that weekend but I hope you get it sorted and have a great day


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 8, 2018)

Andy said:



			OK, Sunday 23rd September looks free, I'll double check today. If not it'll be into October as I'm away. Would this suit the majority who have intimated so far?
		
Click to expand...

Am @ Aberdovey that weekend so can't do.

Result for the rest of you


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Andy said:



			OK, Sunday 23rd September looks free, I'll double check today. If not it'll be into October as I'm away. Would this suit the majority who have intimated so far?
		
Click to expand...

Suits us , 2 forum members and possibly 2 guests [  if allowed ]


----------



## casuk (Sep 8, 2018)

See if largs is a go is there anyone traveling from Glasgow way that I could grab a lift with, I'm in the east end of the city


----------



## Andy (Sep 8, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Suits us , 2 forum members and possibly 2 guests [  if allowed ]
		
Click to expand...

No issue with me


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Andy said:



			No issue with me
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Andy,  that's 4 definite for Largs GC on Sept 23 rd..


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 8, 2018)

2 more interested in Largs if possible


----------



## casuk (Sep 9, 2018)

Andy said:



			OK, Sunday 23rd September looks free, I'll double check today. If not it'll be into October as I'm away. Would this suit the majority who have intimated so far?
		
Click to expand...

What time are you thinking about, late morning early afternoon would suit me better if that's possible and OK with everyone who is going


----------



## ger147 (Sep 9, 2018)

Andy said:



			OK, Sunday 23rd September looks free, I'll double check today. If not it'll be into October as I'm away. Would this suit the majority who have intimated so far?
		
Click to expand...

Should be fine for me.


----------



## Andy (Sep 9, 2018)

Definitely no earlier than 11 bells


----------



## casuk (Sep 9, 2018)

I should be fine too


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Anytime suits us 4.. 
Andy, do you want to start a list of names ?


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 9, 2018)

Just been given the all clear to attend Largs. It's a fantastic course and didn't want to miss out.ðŸ˜‹


----------



## HankMarvin (Sep 11, 2018)

Interested in this will keep an eye on how it pans out once it's been confirmed


----------



## Andy (Sep 11, 2018)

It is confirmed, I can't book tee times yet but as stated it will be around 1130.

Cost should be no more than Â£15 food will be available if you want it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Andy said:



			It is confirmed, I can't book tee times yet but as stated it will be around 1130.

Cost should be no more than Â£15 food will be available if you want it.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant , Can we hire 4 trolleys or 2 buggies, BTW what's the name of the course for Satnav directions.


----------



## Andy (Sep 11, 2018)

http://www.largsgolfclub.co.uk

Irvine Road, Largs, Ayrshire, KA30 8EU

Yes, you can hire both. I'll speak to the Pro and get prices for both.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 11, 2018)

Largs Golf Club

Irvine Road


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Andy said:



http://www.largsgolfclub.co.uk

Irvine Road, Largs, Ayrshire, KA30 8EU

Yes, you can hire both. I'll speak to the Pro and get prices for both.
		
Click to expand...

 Great , 2 buggies for us 4 oldies, if possible please.


----------



## Andy (Sep 12, 2018)

3 games booked, 1st game off at 1130 hours. 

Willie, 2 buggies booked @ Â£12 each.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 12, 2018)

Andy said:



			3 games booked, 1st game off at 1130 hours.

Willie, 2 buggies booked @ Â£12 each.
		
Click to expand...

Great, looking forward to it. Thanks for arranging.


----------



## Andy (Sep 12, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Great, looking forward to it. Thanks for arranging.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed the weather plays ball.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Andy said:



			3 games booked, 1st game off at 1130 hours.

Willie, 2 buggies booked @ Â£12 each.
		
Click to expand...

That's brilliant Andy thanks so much, really looking forward to it.


----------



## super hans (Sep 12, 2018)

i'm up for this if there's places still available.

if not, stick me down as a reserve


----------



## Andy (Sep 12, 2018)

super hans said:



			i'm up for this if there's places still available.

if not, stick me down as a reserve
		
Click to expand...

Your in m8


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Is that us got 3x4 balls ?


----------



## Andy (Sep 13, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Is that us got 3x4 balls ?
		
Click to expand...

We have 11 including myself so 1 short.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Andy said:



			We have 11 including myself so 1 short.
		
Click to expand...

Surely we can get 1 more for this great deal at a great course.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 13, 2018)

Can I just clarify who is running this?


----------



## Andy (Sep 14, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Surely we can get 1 more for this great deal at a great course.
		
Click to expand...

We now have 12

My original plan was to get a few m8's to play so each game had a member for guidance and help but unless more commit that won't happen.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 16, 2018)

Looking forward to this.  Up to 15 now.  Disaster of a season.


----------



## casuk (Sep 16, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Can I just clarify who is running this?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think anyone is running it, its just kind of evolved, Andy got the venue and date tho


----------



## bigslice (Sep 20, 2018)

What time on sunday


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 20, 2018)

bigslice said:



			What time on sunday
		
Click to expand...

I think Andy said 11.30 was the first tee time


----------



## casuk (Sep 20, 2018)

Aye first tee booked for 11:30am


----------



## bigslice (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks looking forward to it


----------



## casuk (Sep 20, 2018)

How many is that?


----------



## Andy (Sep 21, 2018)

casuk said:



			How many is that?
		
Click to expand...

11 currently Kris


----------



## Andy (Sep 21, 2018)

bigslice said:



			What time on sunday
		
Click to expand...

Keep yer hair on, I was gonna WhatsApp ye. Sharkie is coming too.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Betting form IMO
Williamalex1- me , old, sore back , playing a lot of ####+more #### ,  200/1  so save your money , but I'll have a Â£1 each way @ 200/1  ,
1\4 odds first 11 places lol.
WillieP -  the Grew - Playing out of his skin ATM, just been cut to 14.1 and still very dangerous. My Nap.
Roger - the H/C Dodger , down from 26 to 19 this season , if he could putt would be about 12ish still worth an each way bet.
Super Hans - [The German  ] Big Stu from Cawder GC, if he can keep it in the same post code from the tee he could be a contender 
Virtuocity -  [ my protÃ©gÃ©  lol  ] Dave, now working fulltime , golfing part time, still a good outside chance 
Jimbo -James- Mr Interesting the Chef, if he can get  it cooking you never can tell  
Howlingale - Drew with the howling H/Cap to match lol, could be worth the watching 
Casuk- Chris- with a good caddy he could do the business, so depends who he's playing with, could be very dangerous.
Andy -  the host with the most who knows lol
Big Slice - a wee clue there maybe lol
Sharkie - 
Hopefully the weather will be kind, and we'll all be the winners,


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 21, 2018)

My money is on casuk. 19 handicap my ðŸ˜‰


At Dundonald he drove it superb.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 21, 2018)

Largs greens will be superb therefore a good flat stick user should triumph.

Andy is riding high on a victory inspired wave if euphoria therefore he's my choice.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Largs greens will be superb therefore a good flat stick user should triumph.

Andy is riding high on a victory inspired wave if euphoria therefore he's my choice.
		
Click to expand...

Are you joining us ?


----------



## super hans (Sep 21, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Betting form IMO
Williamalex1- me , old, sore back , playing a lot of ####+more #### ,  200/1  so save your money , but I'll have a Â£1 each way @ 200/1  ,
1\4 odds first 11 places lol.
WillieP -  the Grew - Playing out of his skin ATM, just been cut to 14.1 and still very dangerous. My Nap.
Roger - the H/C Dodger , down from 26 to 19 this season , if he could putt would be about 12ish still worth an each way bet.
Soft Hans - [The German  ] Big Stu from Cawder GC, if he can keep it in the same post code from the tee he could be a contender 
Virtuocity -  [ my protÃ©gÃ©  lol  ] Dave, now working fulltime , golfing part time, still a good outside chance 
Jimbo -James- Mr Interesting the Chef, if he can get  it cooking you never can tell  
Howlingale - Drew with the howling H/Cap to match lol, could be worth the watching 
Casuk- Chris- with a good caddy he could do the business, so depends who he's playing with, could be very dangerous.
Andy -  the host with the most who knows lol
Big Slice - a wee clue there maybe lol
Sharkie - 
Hopefully the weather will be kind, and we'll all be the winners,

Click to expand...

I'll have a tenner on WilliamAlex1 at 200/1 - like finding money in the street.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2018)

super hans said:



			I'll have a tenner on WilliamAlex1 at 200/1 - like finding money in the street.....
		
Click to expand...

My sincere apologies Super Hans , not Soft Hans, but save your money


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 22, 2018)

2/1 on me failing to finish the first hole.

5/1 me losing as many balls on the front 9 as my stableford points total.

5/2 Williamalex1 hits 95% fairways in regulation.

5/2 williamalex1 hits 5% greens in regulation

Evens James and Stu high five each other as they swap fairways to hit their second shots on a hole

180/1 no one will make reference to Willie P's professional football career.

2/1 I will utter something along the lines of 'it's better than shopping with the wife' or 'I'm just enjoying the walk' by the 12th hole.

See you all there.


----------



## Andy (Sep 22, 2018)

Forecast looking promising guys, greens were ironed for the medal today so hopefully they will be slick tmrw.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 22, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			2/1 on me failing to finish the first hole.

5/1 me losing as many balls on the front 9 as my stableford points total.

5/2 Williamalex1 hits 95% fairways in regulation.

5/2 williamalex1 hits 5% greens in regulation

Evens James and Stu high five each other as they swap fairways to hit their second shots on a hole

180/1 no one will make reference to Willie P's professional football career.

2/1 I will utter something along the lines of 'it's better than shopping with the wife' or 'I'm just enjoying the walk' by the 12th hole.

See you all there.
		
Click to expand...

Any info about Williep just ask me, I've been hearing all his stories at least twice a week for the last 20 years, lol.  BTW  5/2 for me to hit 5% of GIR is insulting, but sadly true


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 22, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Any info about Williep just ask me, I've been hearing all his stories at least twice a week for the last 20 years, lol.  BTW  5/2 for me to hit 5% of GIR is insulting, but sadly true

Click to expand...

Don't worry about GIR- you always pitch it close


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2018)

Bring your suncream boys â˜€ â˜€ â›³ ðŸŒðŸ¾


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 23, 2018)

HAGO chaps


----------



## casuk (Sep 23, 2018)

Had a great day, course was outstanding greens were quick and in top condition, views were just superb too, Andy was a good host and kept me and Stuart on the right path, really enjoyed my self, cheers guys can't wait till the next one


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Everything that Chris said with bells on , I don't think we could've picked a better day or better course,  thanks again Andy.
Well played  Stuart, Chris and Jimbo,  We won't mention the final 4 ball's time penalty .
At least Big Slice [ Dave ] and me weren't last .


----------



## bigslice (Sep 23, 2018)

Aye cracking day for golf, also good to put faces to some names. I didnt know that it was a 27 hole comp. well thats wot the last group did ðŸ˜œ.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 23, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Everything that Chris said with bells on , I don't think we could've picked a better day or better course,  thanks again Andy.
Well played  Stuart, Chris and Jimbo,  We won't mention the final 4 ball's time penalty .
At least Big Slice [ Dave ] and me weren't last .
		
Click to expand...

Put it this way if it was an Olympic cyclist coming in that late he would have used the therapeutic exemption gag. We had a medical emergency. We were pishing ourselves laughing at how hungover Ted was . 
He was invited to show us round and we
ended up pointing him in the right direction. He was really good company though.

Thanks to Andy for organising. I now remember why I liked the course so much. Smashing venue, although I didn't play as well as the last time I was there.

Great day.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 23, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Put it this way if it was an Olympic cyclist coming in that late he would have used the therapeutic exemption gag. We had a medical emergency. We were pishing ourselves laughing at how hungover Ted was .
He was invited to show us round and we
ended up pointing him in the right direction. He was really good company though.

Thanks to Andy for organising. I now remember why I liked the course so much. Smashing venue, although I didn't play as well as the last time I was there.

Great day.
		
Click to expand...

Aye more like father Jack than father Ted


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 23, 2018)

Very nice track. Gutted I missed out.


----------



## Andy (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for coming guys, was a great day. Great company with Kris and Stuart. Also well played to Kris, James and Stuart taking the spoils. 

Welcome back anytime to the Ayrshire Augusta.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 24, 2018)

Well played for carrying the torch and arranging a meet. Sounded like a good day was had by all.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Well played for carrying the torch and arranging a meet. Sounded like a good day was had by all. 

Click to expand...

Jim how about you organizing something at the new or Jubilee before end of the season?


----------



## HughJars (Sep 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			once jacko confirms i will be posting a meet at Spey Valley
		
Click to expand...

Played the Speyside Open this past weekend, by a distance the worst greens I've played this year were at Spey Valley, in fact I haven't played bad greens this year, till here


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Played the Speyside Open this past weekend, by a distance the worst greens I've played this year were at Spey Valley, in fact I haven't played bad greens this year, till here  

Click to expand...

probably too late now for there  TBH, feeling decidedly autumnal here today


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Jim how about you organizing something at the new or Jubilee before end of the season?
		
Click to expand...

If people would actually bother with it, yes, but it's a bad time for me at the moment so would be better off doing start of next season. I'm in the midst of a nightmare project until the end of the year, also the New and Jube are both going onto composite courses this week because of the Dunhill until the 8th or 9th October.


----------



## Val (Sep 25, 2018)

Well done Andy for organising it, gutted I couldn't make it as Largs is a great track and I always enjoy playing there.


----------



## Andy (Sep 25, 2018)

Val said:



			Well done Andy for organising it, gutted I couldn't make it as Largs is a great track and I always enjoy playing there.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Martin, welcome back anytime it suits.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			If people would actually bother with it, yes, but it's a bad time for me at the moment so would be better off doing start of next season. I'm in the midst of a nightmare project until the end of the year, also the New and Jube are both going onto composite courses this week because of the Dunhill until the 8th or 9th October.
		
Click to expand...

True, some won't travel east too far. When do they go on winter course? 

As you say might be better to org something for springtime


----------

